#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-21
<kanouk> @ +++
<Gringostar> Salut
<Gringostar>  Je me suis acheter un nouveau téléphone avec android, wow! C'esr mieux que mon laptop!
<Gringostar> Sauf le clavier...
<Mobidoy> C'est quoi comme telephone ? 
<Gringostar> http://www.intomobile.com/2010/07/22/samsung-vibrant-t-mobiles-galaxy-s-phone-gets-reviewed/
<Gringostar> Le bug c' est qu' on n'a pas d'acces au root et si je le debarre, je perd ma garantie...
<Mobidoy> bah :( C'est un des avantage de Videotron.... Ils s'en foutent que tu le debarres :) 
<Gringostar> les options qu'il y a là dessus sont vraiment impressionnantes mais j'ai de sérieux doutes sur la sécurité de ce truc.
<Gringostar> Tu lui donne accès à tout tes comptes et info personnelles 
<Mobidoy> ouin...
<Gringostar> En plus il y a un gps et 2 caméras dont un qui me regarde continuellement...
<Gringostar> Je me sens observé...
<Mobidoy> rofl
<Gringostar> Je me demande à quel point il serait difficile de hacker ces cameras.. 
<Gringostar> Est-ce que l'adresse ip d'un téléphone est fixe?
<Gringostar> Je suppose que non...
<deuxpi> un peu de "tape" ;)
<Gringostar> Cool, simple mais efficace...
<Mobidoy> Non c'est pas fixe
<Gringostar> hey,je n'aurai plus à vous poser plein de questions sur comment configurer ma vielle carte grapbiqje
<Gringostar> Graphique
<Mobidoy> tu l'as changé ? 
<Gringostar> Car le cell a une sortie video
<Gringostar> Hd
<Gringostar> :)
<Gringostar> La seule chosequi manque pour qu'il soit plus puissant que mon laptop c'est de la RAM
<Gringostar> Et ca tient dans ma poche...
<Gringostar> Pour moins de 200$
<mathben> et le processeur? o.0
<kanouk> bonsoir
<mathben> bonsoir
<tottto-drummond> salut la gang
<kanouk> salut tottto-drummond 
<kanouk> ça va?
<tottto-drummond> comment ca va kanouk
<tottto-drummond> ca roule
<kanouk> bien merci et toi?
<tottto-drummond> super je viens de convertir ma blonde a Ubuntu.. ca pas été une mince tache lol
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> et elle aime?
<Ankman> 'llo
<tottto-drummond> elle aimes les troubles qu elle n a plus
<kanouk> lol :D
<kanouk> certain
<tottto-drummond> comme prendre le temps de prendre un douche pendant que son ordi démarre lol
<tottto-drummond> c était rendu pathétique... 5 minutes a chaque fois
<kanouk> ohhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kanouk> et maintenant elle a pas le temps de regarder en arrière que son ordi est booté :D
<tottto-drummond> mais la elle est au petits oiseaux :-) c est sur qu il y a quelques différences.. mais elle s h abitue tranquillement
<tottto-drummond> En fait j en ai converti 3 durant la derniere semaine.. dont un irréductible a Wind..... mais lui je l ai eu par ses sentiments musicaux.. et grace a Subsonic
<kanouk> et en + elle peut avoir plusieurs super logiciels gratuits sur getdeb
<kanouk> :D
<tottto-drummond> je me suis monté un serveur Subsonic avec 26000 chansons.. mon neveu a capoté en allant voir ca
<tottto-drummond> tu peux aller vois... http://maurice9589.subsonic.org 
<tottto-drummond> utilisateur amis mot de passe attention
<kanouk> ok je vais voir :D
<mathben> tottto-drummond: wow, elle est cool cette application. Quand est-il des droits?
<tottto-drummond> et vous n avez pas les privileges pour télécharger.. c est moi que gere cette partie la
<tottto-drummond> et c est multimédia.. audio et vidéo
<kanouk> super vraiment
<kanouk> suis en train d'écouter Abba
<cyphermox> brb
<kanouk> allo cyphermox 
<kanouk> félicitations tottto-drummond 
<kanouk> bien fait
<tottto-drummond> merci :-)
<tottto-drummond> c est un work in progress.. mais franchement c est tres bien  comme plate forme
<kanouk> :D
<tottto-drummond> et monter tout ca c est du bonbon :-)
<kanouk> :D
<cyphermox> yo!
<tottto-drummond> ma 3e conversion... c est un convrere.. il n arrivait pas a connecter son netbook en wifi avec Win....  et  avec Ubuntu ben ca marché out of the box
<cyphermox> tottto-drummond, tu leur parle aussi de ubuntu-quebec?
<tottto-drummond> ben ou ... cyphermax
<tottto-drummond> ben oui...
<cyphermox> cool :)
<tottto-drummond> et au moins un sera du prochain release party
<cyphermox> super
<kanouk> tottto-drummond, et ta copine tu lui a installé en dual boot?
<tottto-drummond> non kanouk.. on flush et on part ca a zéro
<kanouk> oh alors elle ne voulait plus de son windoze?
<tottto-drummond> mais elle a essayé Ubuntu sur mon laptop et mon netbook avant :-)
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> ben tu pourras lui dire qu'elle est pas la seule femme à avoir une distribution linux
<kanouk> moi ça va faire 5 ans que j'utilise linux
<kanouk> si ça fait pas déjà 5 ans
<tottto-drummond> :-) et tu es encore vivante :-)
<kanouk> + que jamais, je me porte même mieux :D
<kanouk> en fait j'ai 3 ordis
<tottto-drummond> he he... :-)
<kanouk> un mac, un vieux portable et un autre portable qui est planté
<kanouk> et je t'avoue que même en ayant un mac c'est de ma vieille bécane dont je me sers le +
<kanouk> avec linux installé dessus
<mathben> kanouk: si je ne me trompe pas, on ne peut pas installer les nouveau OS de mac sur les vieux mac de quelques années?
<mathben> ça marche par version je crois?
<kanouk> mathben, euh je sais pas vraiment, ça doit pas
<kanouk> le mien est assez récent, c'est pas un ancien mac
<kanouk> os x leopard
<kanouk> moi je pourrais installer snow leopard
<kanouk> et moi pour avoir la suite iLife11 je devrais installer snow
<kanouk> mais je vais garder celui que j'ai
<kanouk> imagine, le mac que j'ai est déjà démodé
<kanouk> vive GNU/Linux
<mathben> kanouk: que fais-tu comme travail?
<kanouk> pourquoi?
<kanouk> je ne me sers pas d'un ordi mais j'aimerais bien
<kanouk> c'est ma passion
<mathben> kanouk: pour savoir s'il a des liens avec l'informatique :p
<kanouk> non pas du tout, mon travail n'a aucun lien avec l'informatique
<kanouk> mais j'en connais beaucoup sur le fonctionnement des logiciels
<kanouk> et j'ai un cours en secrétariat par contre
 * mathben est content que firefox 4 est sortie :D
<mathben> *soit sortie
<kanouk> :D
<kanouk> @ +++
<mathben> essayer de débogguer du code qui marche en croyant qu'il ne marche pas, c'est dur ¬¬
<mathben> il manque des infos, mais bon, j'ai fait des erreurs de déboggage qui me faisait croire que ça ne marchait pas
<cyphermox> mathben, oops
<cyphermox> du code dans Ubuntu?
<mathben> cyphermox: non, c'était hors sujet
<cyphermox> ah ok :)
<mathben> En passant, utilisez-vous irssi?
<mathben> Il a un plugin intéressant qui utilise notify-osd lorsqu'on reçoit des messages à notre nom :o
<cyphermox> oh, cute
<cyphermox> non, j'utilise xchat
<cyphermox> irssi serait pas idéal je crois pour 20+ canaux, et y'a le gros problème des notifications et du messaging menu
<cyphermox> j'aime bien avoir xchat qui ajoute une entrée au menu avec quel canal ou qui me message, combien de messages, etc...
<mathben> ça semble convainquant d'utiliser xchat ^^, j'aime irssi car c'est en ligne de commande
<mathben> xchat peut-il se connecter automatiquement au démarrage sur une list de salon?
<mathben> cyphermox: ?
<mathben> je l'ai ouvert devant moi, je vois qu'on peut modifier notre liste, ça va bien, mais il serait cool qu'il se connecte dessus sans que je clic sur un bouton ^^
<cyphermox> mathben, oui
<cyphermox> y'a un checkbox par serveur pour autoconnect, puis ca connecte à la liste de canaux pour ce serveur là
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-22
<hakimsheriff> Bonjour!
<mathben> bonsoir :)
<MagicFab> sipherdee, Mobidoy_, cyphermox j'ai envoyé un message concernant le party
<cyphermox> MagicFab, ok
<cyphermox> MagicFab, tu vas faire tout seul la modératin des messages?
<cyphermox> sipherdee, Mobidoy_, un gros merci de vs occuper de l'organisation du party ;)
<MagicFab> cyphermox, c'est seulement ceux de spam spammer
<MagicFab> et je crois qu'il s'est désabonné
<MagicFab> c'est ce qui arrive d'habitude
<MagicFab> cyphermox, je t'incluais pcq tu en as organisé / édité le wiki qq fois donc si jamais des questions -> plus facile ;)
<cyphermox> oui oui
<cyphermox> MagicFab, je comprends, juste ceux-là mais ce que je dis c'est plutôt, tu pourrais pas modérer seul la liste (ca prend du temps), et je ne crois pas que ce soit une bonne idée en général non plus... je crois fermement en l'auto-régulation ;)
<MagicFab> non, si je doi smodérer la liste tu peux être certain que je le ferais pas seul - merci pour l'offre ;)
<cyphermox> ok
<MagicFab> (c'est un gros "si")
<cyphermox> il doit bien y avoir d'autres personnes anyway... les fondateurs ;)
<cyphermox> moi ca m'intéresse pas du tout en2k ;)
<MagicFab> hehe regarde ce qui est arrivé à ubuntu-co: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-co
<MagicFab> (remarque les modifications et les liens vers netiquette etc.)
<cyphermox> oui
<MagicFab> surtout, regarde la quantité d'administrateurs en bas.
<cyphermox> et le "no se usa la opcion DIGEST" :)
<MagicFab> et on y avait configuré le "auto-delete after 3 days" donc la queue restait raisonnable.
<cyphermox> k
<MagicFab> disons qu'on est loin de ça ;)
<cyphermox> en effet
<cyphermox> mais ca m'a pas l'air si haut trafic ces derniers mois
<MagicFab> brb
<sipherdee> MagicFab: je viens de lire, merci!  comme je disais à christian j'ai de l'expérience en tant que promoteur alors ça me fait plaisir de contribuer de cette façon.
<sipherdee> cyphermox: pas de problème et je réserve ma fin de semaine du 1-2-3 pour assister au global jam.
<deuxpi> parlant de global jam... :)
<MagicFab> sipherdee, en passant j'ai parlé à David Tremblay de GUL Quebec et ils vont annoncer leur party pour le 21 donc on peut s'aligner à cette date
<sipherdee> ok. les avis étaient partagés sur la liste entre le 21 et le 28 mais je crois aussi qu'on devrait faire ça en même temps qu'eux.  aussi, cela permettra à étienne de se joindre à nous!
<sipherdee> MagicFab: si je te founi les détails tu pourras créer un événement à partir du groupe Facebook Ubuntu Québec et nous donner par la suite l'accès en modification?
<sipherdee> founi = fourni
<MagicFab> sipherdee, te voilà admin ;)
<MagicFab> hon6etement j'ai peu de temps à mettre là dessus mais ils suffit de copier soigneusement les éveénements antérieurs
<sipherdee> ok, ça me va aussi.
<sipherdee> :)
<sipherdee> je re, je dois aller à la bibliothèque.
<MagicFab> voici le lien pour le foonzo:
<MagicFab> http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=45.4992771148682&mlon=-73.575611114502&zoom=16
<sipherdee> merci, je vais aller y faire un tour cette semaine.
<cyphermox> sipherdee, jeudi?
<cyphermox> si tu y vas jeudi je pourrais y aller aussi surement
<sipherdee> jeudi j'ai une visite pour un appartement à 18:00, quand pourrais-tu?
<mathben> bonjour
<cyphermox> sipherdee, sinon vendredi 
<cyphermox> ce soir chuis oqp... mercredi aussi en principe (ubuntu hour)
<cyphermox> sinon, au pire ,c'est pas grave ;)
<cyphermox> mathben, salut
<Lord_Ahriman> bonjour
<cyphermox> Lord_Ahriman, salut
<Lord_Ahriman> ça va ?
<cyphermox> yep
<Lord_Ahriman> :D
<mathben> le site ubuntu-qc.org est down?
<deuxpi> mathben: j'ai vu le même problème hier; ça s'était réglé 30 secondes plus tard
<mathben> ho, c'est régler!
<cyphermox> oh... release de mozilla ajd ca a l'air ;)
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<cyphermox> IdleOne,  ca fait longtemps que ff4 est dans natty... je pensais que c'était une release stable depuis un petit bout :P
<cyphermox> ca a fait... o
<cyphermox> oh... stable release.... that's why it works so well all of a sudden
<IdleOne> I have no clue, I saw people mention it so I installed it but I prefer chromium-browser
<cyphermox> cool
<cyphermox> anyway, gtg now, ttyl
<IdleOne> have a good one
<MagicFab> ouain le bureau a fermé tôt :)
<IdleOne> haha
<IdleOne> http://glow.mozilla.org/#arc
<IdleOne> wow dude, did you fly home?
<kanouk> bonsoir
<kanouk> est-ce que Unity est en version stable
<deuxpi> kanouk: en théorie, le but est d'être prêt pour la sortie de 11.04, alors ça doit commencer à être pas très loin 
<kanouk> j'avais maverick meerkat qui était la 10.10 je crois
<kanouk> ils en sont rendus où dans les versions de distributions?
<kanouk> j'avais maverick sur mon ordi planté
<kanouk> j'aimais bien d'ailleurs
<deuxpi> la version stable est maverick
<deuxpi> la prochaine dans un mois
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> en avril et octobre je crois les sorties?
<IdleOne> 11.04 le 28 Avril
<kanouk> ok merci
<kanouk> ce matin j'ai téléchargé et gravé l'image iso de unity
<kanouk> j'ai booté dessus et tout fonctionnait bien mais j'ai pas eu le temps de parcourir toutes les infos
<kanouk> ça semble très bien 
<kanouk> j'installerai pas tout de suite
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-23
<mathben> pour installer le nouveau firefox, je dois désintaller 3.6, mettre le ppa et le réinstaller?
<IdleOne> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<IdleOne> pas besoin de desintaller
<mathben> ha, upgrade, j'avais oublié, merci :D
<Musashimaru> teletoon marche chez vous?
<IdleOne> hahahah
<IdleOne> aucune idee
<IdleOne> I don't watch it
<Ankman> hehe
<Musashimaru> :( vou
 * Ankman not even has a TV
<mathben> quit
<Ankman> lol
<mathben> oups
<mathben> mon clavier numérique ne marche plus :(
<mathben> @ plus
<cyphermox> yo!
<deuxpi> bon matin !
<cyphermox> deuxpi, yo!
<cyphermox> je viens de voir ton RFS :)
<cyphermox> deuxpi, looks good. consider adding a little bit to your long description
<deuxpi> yep....
<deuxpi> je vais faire ça plus tard aujourd'hui
<cyphermox> README.source aussi
<deuxpi> ah, celle-là je la connaissais pas
 * deuxpi lit la section 4.14 de la Debian Policy ;)
<cyphermox> j'ai l'impression que VERSION manque dans ton fichier debian/docs aussi... il se retrouve dans /usr/share/jappix
<deuxpi> c'est juste un tag pour la gestion des updates... 
<deuxpi> c'est pas un fichier de type README
<cyphermox> ok :)
<deuxpi> en fait, je suis pas certain à propos du README.source... y'a rien à modifier sur les sources upstream (à moins que je me sois gourré quelque part)
<cyphermox> alors tu peux l'effacer
<deuxpi> oh! y'en a un? :)
<cyphermox> oui, mais c'est pas la fin du monde
<deuxpi> ahh!!!
<deuxpi> là je comprends ce que tu veux dire :)
<cyphermox> deuxpi, dernier truc, moi je rajouterais probablement un debian/conffiles pour les fichiers dans /etc/jappix
<cyphermox> deuxpi, c'est l'appendix E -- http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ap-pkg-conffiles.html -- au cas ou quelqu'un se prendrait l'idée de changer la config (mais j'ai pas regardé si y'avais grand chose a y changer
<deuxpi> juste comme ça, est-ce qu'il y a un genre de checklist pour tout ça ? La doc est excellente, mais c'est difficile de tout repasser en revue.
<cyphermox> ceci dit, je suis pas paticulièrement habitué à utiliser ca, alors c'est comme tu veux ;)
<cyphermox> deuxpi, en effet
<deuxpi> je crois que c'est une bonne idée (debien/conffiles)
<deuxpi> (bbl, y'a pas les interwebs dans le métro)
<deuxpi> ok, il me reste juste à réécrire les descriptions dans debian/control et j'upload :)
<deuxpi> cyphermox: à propos de debian/conffiles il y a une catch: http://lintian.debian.org/tags/duplicate-conffile.html
<deuxpi> "debhelper [...] will add any files in your package located in /etc automatically to the list of conffile"
<cyphermox> yep
<cyphermox> ok ben c bo alors ;)
<deuxpi> vive lintian ! :)
<cyphermox> deuxpi, en effet
<cyphermox> c'est extremement pratique pour ca
<deuxpi> gros merci pour le "mentoring"
<cyphermox> deuxpi, pas de problème... c'est pas un gros mentoring non plus 
<deuxpi> c'est très apprécié quand même :)
<cyphermox> ;)
<MobiAndroid> cyphermox, tu viens ce soir ?
<cyphermox> MobiAndroid, en principe oui
<cyphermox> pourquoi?
<MobiAndroid> pour savoir... je vais y etre a 12:30
<cyphermox> bordel ;)
<cyphermox> MobiAndroid, tu vas y diner et souper ? ;)
<MobiAndroid> lol :-) ouin
<MagicFab> MobiAndroid, même endroit ?
<MobiAndroid2> magicfab toujours oui
<MobiAndroid2> MagicFab tu vas venir ?
<MagicFab> MobiAndroid2, ce midi, oui
<MagicFab> pas très longtemps, mais histoire de se revoir :)
<TUTOtip> bonjour 
<TUTOtip> je travaille  sur une  machine ubuntu1010  à distance. Mais je rencontre deux soucis  : l'un concerne ma souris : le clic-droit est impossible à distance. Problème deux virtualbox = meme souci avec en plus non reconnaissance de ma clé usb. Je travaille avec U1010. Merci de votre aide
<cyphermox> TUTOtip, le clic droit devrait fonctionner à distance... autant que dans Virtualbox. il doit y avoir un problème ailleurs sur ta machine, comme un programme qui "attrappe" le click droit
<cyphermox> pour ce qui est de la reconnaissance USB, tout dépend de la version de VirtualBox. virtualbox-ose ne fournit pas de support USB, alors que la version de virtualbox disponible sur le site d'Oracle (anciennement Sun), si
<TUTOtip> cyphermox merci : penses tu que je puisse "fumer" le virtual-ose et reprendre virtualbox sans perdre mes fichiers vdi ?
<TUTOtip> actuellement je me connecte avec le canal via ma la 'prise en mains à distance' de U1010 sans pour autant pouvoir voir mon clic-droit souris
<TUTOtip> coupure navré
<cyphermox> TUTOtip, oui, les fichers vdi sont gardés dans ton répertoire perso, à moins d'avoir changer les préférences
<MobiAndroid> cyphermox, c'est plein ici :-)
<cyphermox> MobiAndroid, ok
<sipherdee> cyphermox: pour le foonzo on se dit demain après 19:00 ou vendredi quand tu veux.
<helene_> Un petit bonjour en direct de l'heure Ubuntu de Chicoutimi!
<Lrrr> ce fut cour et touchant
<cyphermox> Lrrr, :P
<MobiAndroid> cyphermox, je sais pas si MagicFab va venir mais juste au cas ou, je vais me cacher derrière mon fauteil habituel donc, si tu me cherche, je vais être là :-p
<MagicFab> MobiAndroid, salut - j'ai pas pu y aller finallement :(
<MagicFab> désolé
<MobiAndroid> ;-) pas de problème tu le sais bien....
<hakimsheriff> Bonjour!
<Lrrr> lo
<kanouk> bonjour
<cyphermox> salut kanouk 
<cyphermox> bon... moi je pars chercher mon lift pour aller au ubuntu hour ;)
<kanouk> salut cyphermox :)
<cyphermox> a plus!
<kanouk> bonne soirée cyphermox 
<MagicFab> a+
<kanouk> @ +++
<B-L> Bonjour ou bonsoir!
<kanouk> bonsoir B-L
<kanouk> @ +++
<B-L> Je voudrais installer un  deuxième système Linux sur mon ordinateur.  Durent l'installation ou dois-je installer le grub de mon 2ième système ?
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-24
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<spiky25> allo
<d2_racing> ça va spiky25 ?
<spiky25> n1 mais je cherche à faire un pont wifi et je galère depuis quelques jours ...
<mathben> bon matin
<MagicFab> mathben, o/
<mathben> c'est quoi le ubuntu hour?
<mathben> je crois que c'est déjà passé :s
<IdleOne> tout les vendredi MagicFab anime une heure or quatres ou on se reunie
<MagicFab> mathben, c'est pas juste à Montréal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<MagicFab> mais c'est né à Montréal :)
<IdleOne> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/241/detail/
<MagicFab> IdleOne, that's pretty old
<IdleOne> yeah I just noticed the date
<IdleOne> sorry
<MagicFab> this link should work best: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-qc/events
<mathben> c'est dommage pour moi que ce soit lors des heures du diner, je suis indisponible
<Lord_Ahriman> :S
<deuxpi> mathben: c'est pas obligatoirement le midi; il y en a aussi en soirée, comme celui à Longueuil
<mathben> deuxpi: ha, je viens devoir, ça mentionne à 19 heure avec matt trudel le mercredi, cependant est-ce à chaque semaine?
<cyphermox> mathben, oui
<mathben> merci des infos
<stgraber> cyphermox: hey
<stgraber> cyphermox: tu utilises unity en dual-head toi ?
 * mathben est en train de faire migrer un serveur de 8.10 vers 10.04
<cyphermox> stgraber, oui, mais pas là
<stgraber> cyphermox: ok, parce que en ce moment quand je maximize une fenêtre sur mon écran externe, elle se maximize sur mon laptop à la place ;)
<stgraber> cyphermox: donc je peux pas avoir de fenêtre maximisée, c'est un peu dérangeant ;)
<cyphermox> stgraber, fail
<cyphermox> en effet
<cyphermox> c'est pas ma faute!!
<stgraber> cyphermox: je viens de refaire mes updates, donc je vais tester voir si c'est encore le cas, mais j'ai pas vu de bugfix passer
<cyphermox> ca marchais hier au bureau
<stgraber> ouais, pour moi aussi :)
<stgraber> cyphermox: ah, un gros restart de unity me donne maintenant deux panel qui font chacun le global menu pour leur écran :)
<cyphermox> oh, hot :)
<cyphermox> y'étais temps que ca soit arrangé ca
<stgraber> yep
<stgraber> ça faisait longtemps que j'espèrais avoir ça, mais je pensais pas que ce serait fait pour natty
<stgraber> du coup je n'ai plus besoin de traverser mon écran 1080p pour aller cliquer le menu sur mon écran de laptop :)
<MagicFab> cyphermox, c'était pas un des premiers bug que tu avais rapporté sur Unity (ie dual-monitor support)
<MagicFab> stgraber, o/
<cyphermox> MagicFab, en partie... le support multimoniteur pour limiter le premier panel au premier moniteur c'est moi qui l'a fait en partie, mais le second panel non
<MagicFab> http://identi.ca/notice/68074367
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-25
<MagicFab> komputes, around ?
<mathben> bon matin
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-26
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<MagicFab> stgraber, superbe le "weblive" :) :) :)
<ProfNoel> Hello
<ProfNoel> je viens de passer à 11.04
<ProfNoel> il y a moyen de virer unity et de revenir à gnome-shell ?
<deuxpi> ProfNoel: dans l'écran de connexion (GDM) il y a l'option pour choisir le bureau traditionnel
<ProfNoel> merci deuxpi , mais j'avais vérifié, mais je n'ai pas l'option
<deuxpi> d'accord... désolé mon système 11.04 n'est pas très à jour pour tester...
<ProfNoel> je vais réessayer
<deuxpi> c'est probablement un peu caché parmi les autres options (langue, accessibilité, etc.)
<deuxpi> sinon c'est un bug :)
<ProfNoel> je vais voir...
<d2_racing> bonjour
<deuxpi> bonjour !
<ProfNoel> deuxpi, j'ai réinstaller gdm, et l'option est réapparu. merci
<ProfNoel> -er +é
<deuxpi> wow, bizarre !
<hakimsheriff> Bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-27
<d2_racing> bonjour
<mathben> bonjour
<Ankman> 'llo
#ubuntu-qc 2012-03-19
<MagicFab> cyphermox, ping
<cyphermox> MagicFab: pong
<MagicFab> cyphermox, fais-moi signe quand on peut procéder à la passation de pouvoir ;)
<cyphermox> beuh je sais pas moi
<MagicFab> cyphermox, pour que tu sois le contact Ubuntu QC si tu acceptes bien sur.. on a pas eu d'autre candidature
<cyphermox> bon, alors go
<MagicFab> le principal je crois que c'est ici: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-qc
<MagicFab> et launchpad (si c'est pas pareil)
<MagicFab> Le reste viendra au fur et à mesure, je vais aussi faire un petit message aux listes u-qc et locoteam contacts
<MagicFab> peux-tu t'abonner à la liste maintenant? -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/loco-contacts
<cyphermox> je crois que j'y suis déja, je vais vérifier
<MagicFab> voilà, tu es "owner" du team dans LP et contact dans loco.ubuntu.com
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> euh
<cyphermox> la ML est-ce qu'elle est modérée dans certains cas?
<cyphermox> (e.g. non-subscriber)
<cyphermox> MagicFab: je suis bien abonné à loco-contacts
<MagicFab> excellent
<MagicFab> bon, c'est officiel ;)
<MagicFab> cyphermox, je suis jamais très loin, il y a d'autres détails mais l'essentiel est fait
<cyphermox> aye
<cyphermox> je vais organizer un petit 5 à 7 bientot, un peu avant release
<cyphermox> puis après on va devoir faire le release party ;)
<MagicFab> yes, il commence à faire beau, ça devrait être populaire
<cyphermox> yup
<pangolin> cyphermox, Congrats and thank you for taking over. MagicFab, thank you for being a great leader :)
<MagicFab> pangolin, tx - it's been some time I meant to make this official
<pangolin> Hey, we need to do a get together on a Saturday
#ubuntu-qc 2012-03-20
<cyphermox> pangolin: thx
#ubuntu-qc 2013-03-18
<tottto-drummond> un pas par en avant... un pas par en arriere http://www.radio-canada.ca/nouvelles/Politique/2013/03/18/002-quebec-centre-expertise-logiciel-libre-contrat-microsoft.shtml
<kanouk> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2015-03-16
<cyphermox> formol: j'avoue, c'est quoi cette bebitte là?
 * cyphermox throws up a little
<formol> Ahahaha cyphermox, c'est un politicien qui maîtrise mal ses dossiers et qui essait d'obtenir des applaudissements.
 * cyphermox throws up a little again, just for watching this shit at all
<formol> il dit aussi qu'il veut "fonder un ministre du développement numérique", il peut fonder un ministère, pas un ministre... 
<formol> donc, 2 sur 10 pour l'effort, mais pas plus ahahahah
<cyphermox> meh
<cyphermox> c'est pas plus brillant que le reste de la gang
<formol> Bah, non, quand même. PKP a un bac en philo, une maîtrise en droit et parle 5 langues. Madame Ouellette a ses qualités aussi, mais disons que Cloutier, ça fait un peu ti-coune. 
<cyphermox> c'est pas une question de dipômes
<cyphermox> tu peux être diplomé en n'importe quoi, maitrise ou doctorat, peu importe, et être une tache.
<cyphermox> quand je dis le reste de la gang, ca inclue la classe politique au complet, disons
<formol> non, bien sûr, des crétins avec des doctorats ça existe, mais comme on ne peut pas dire, en regardant 30 secondes d'un extrait vidéo, que 5 personnes sont des nuisances
<formol> Ah, ça, c'est une autre histoire en effet
<cyphermox> c'est pas non plus qu'avec ce vidéo ;)
<cyphermox> c'est une multitude de facteur, que le fait qu'on élise quelqu'un de compétent n'implique pas un gouvernement élu compétant, et même si c'était le cas, ils ne peuvent absoluement rien faire vu que le peuple en général ne permet aucun changement
 * cyphermox waits to join the UfP
<cyphermox> tout le monde est trop aveuglé par un paquet de détails inutiles ou de particularités historiques pour faire avancer grand chose. C'est la même chose à différents niveaux dans beaucoup de pays.
<formol> Si on suppose qu'on a toujours les gouvernements qu'on mérite, nous sommes épais en maudit parce qu'on accepte de vivre dans une monarchie de droit divin avec une constitition qu'on a pas signé avec le plus mauvais système électoral possible (à majorité simple). Bref, beaucoup de travail à faire...
<cyphermox> oui
<cyphermox> mais d'un autre côté, y'a plusieurs de ces détails qui sont également carrément superflus
<cyphermox> ie. la monarchie, on s'en fout.
<formol> Non, ça débalance tout le système politique, c'est fondamental!
<cyphermox> pas vraiment
<cyphermox> tu peux arriver à faire de quoi quand meme, sans difficulté
<cyphermox> pouvu un électorat qui prennent le temps de choisir quelqu'un de compétant, avec une plateforme utile, etc. et qu'on leur laisse travailler sans aller dans les rues ;)
<cyphermox> parce qu'il y a des changements qui devront déplaire, évidemment
<cyphermox> je suis d'accord que la monarchie constitutionnelle est inutile et dépassée, mais pas de là à en faire un enjeu immédiat ;)
<cyphermox> bien avant, faudrait plutot tout simplement passer au mode de scrutin proportionnel.
<cyphermox> puis ^^ élire compétence, laisser travailler/ie. supporter les changements nécessaires à l'économie, à l'éducation, à la santé, pour que ca tourne rondement
<cyphermox> faire disparaître une grosse gang qui ne pense qu'à s'en mettre dans les poches
<formol> Le fait que le chef d'État ne soit pas élu, ça ne vous semble pas débile un peu? En pratique, dans le système britannique tel que conçu au départ, il n'existait pas de chef de gouvernement, le lieutenant-gouverneur (ou GG) représentait la Reine et les élus était des conseillers du LT ou du GG. Donc, le fait que le chef de parti soit aussi maintenant le chef du gouvernement est un accident de l'histoire, pour ainsi dire. C
<cyphermox> non
<cyphermox> c'est là où la proportionnelle a son importance
<cyphermox> LT ou GG -- c'est un rituel, rien de plus, sans aucun pouvoir
<formol> Regarde aux USA, c'est une république mais le président n'est pas tout puissant sur son territoire comme l'est le PM ici, parce que c'est une république et il y a une séparation des pouvoirs, ici l'exécutif et le législatif sont liés à cause de l'héritage monarchique, alors non, en aucun cas, la monarchie n'est pas un détails sans importance mais une plaie fondamentale
<cyphermox> le problème c'est plutot quand on a un chef qui abuse de ca pour baillonner le gouvernement
<cyphermox> les USA sont plus brisés, si ca ce trouve.
<cyphermox> y'a beaucoup d'autres problèmes avec leur système ;)
<formol> Oui, rien n'est parfait. Les USA, leur problème principal, c'est le poids de l'industrie militaro-industrielle dans le système de financement politique, le problème exactement dont les avait averti Einseinower avant de partir... 
<cyphermox> peu importe
<formol> Peu importe? Peu importe? Et la monarchie n,est pas un problème? Wow, on a les gouvernements qu'on mérite en effet... bonne journée. 
<cyphermox> je maintiens que la monarchie ici est totalement sans incidence et insignifiante pour le fonctionnement du gouvernement. Tu peux l'ignorer complètement sans aucun impact. C'est pas pour dire que ca doit rester, mais encore, c'est loin de devoir être une priorité
<cyphermox> c'est possible que je sois incorrect, mais si c'est le cas ce serait génial que tu m'explique pourquoi, formol?
<formol> Je l'ai fait plus haut, vaguement je l'avoue, mais vous ne m'avez que répondu "non". Alors à quoi bon... 
<cyphermox> non, en effet le fait que le chef d'état ne soit pas élu, ca ne me semble pas débile. on élit un parti politique, son chef devient chef d'état. c
<cyphermox> c'est pas tellement un problème pourvu que la plateforme du parti ait du sens et qu'ils s'y tiennent, ce qui peut être motiv
<cyphermox> *motivé, tempéré par la minorité, etc.
<cyphermox> encore, ref. au mode de scrutin proportionnel, qui aide à ce qu'un parti majoritaire n'ait pas un pouvoir totalitaire.
#ubuntu-qc 2015-03-17
<Yves> La mise à jour de ce matin est très intéressante.  Entre autres, elle permettra de transférer de gros fichiers.
<cyphermox> hum, Claude Roy, ca me rappelle le nom du CEO à mon ancien employeur :P
<cyphermox> ClaudeRoy: vous ne seriez pas M. Roy, PDG de Médiagrif?
<ClaudeRoy> Non non
<cyphermox> ClaudeRoy: n'empêche, bienvenue sur le canal.
#ubuntu-qc 2015-03-19
<qwebirc9429> Bonjour, j'utilise actuellement mon laptop uduntu 14.04 et je recherche un smartphone ubuntu touch poru matcher. Y a t-il des appareil dispo au Qc?
<cyphermox> qwebirc9429: non, aucun vendu en magasin préinstallé par un fournisseur
<cyphermox> qwebirc9429: si vous voulez un téléphone Ubuntu Touch, il faudra obtenir un Nexus 4 (par exemple) et l'installer vous-même.
<cyphermox> les différents systèmes supportés (et à quel point) sont ici: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
#ubuntu-qc 2015-03-20
<dagnachewa> allo tlm
<dagnachewa> qqn utilise softether vpn ?
<YvesLevier> dagnachewa: qu'est-ce?  svp
<YvesLevier> Je suis en train de lire là-dessus.  Ça m'intéresse beaucoup aussi.
<YvesLevier> Je demande de l'aide en anglais.
<YvesLevier> dagnachewa: Le canal anglais m'a référé à https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<YvesLevier> En français, je n'ai trouvé que ceci : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=254470
<YvesLevier> dagnachewa: et ceci : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewforum.php?id=23&p=73
<dagnachewa> YvesLevier: salut
<YvesLevier> Salaut
<YvesLevier> ouuups salut
<dagnachewa> YvesLevier: depuis le debut de 2015 finis les telechargement sans impunité 
<YvesLevier> développe svp
<dagnachewa> la semaine derniere un fournisseur internet de l'ontario a été obligé par la cour a fournir le nom de ces abonnés
<YvesLevier> à cause des tererrrrorrrrissses?
<Ankman> EHLO
<dagnachewa> http://www.journaldemontreal.com/2015/03/18/letau-se-resserre-sur-les-pirates-informatiques
<YvesLevier> Ank!
<YvesLevier> Nice to see you
<dagnachewa> YvesLevier: telechargement illegal
<Ankman> YvesLevier: salut
<dagnachewa> YvesLevier: un vpn virtual private network permet de masquer ton adresse ip
<YvesLevier> Joue-tu à Minetest Ank?
<Ankman> non
<Ankman> UT2004 en 2 heures avec des amies britaniques
<Ankman> tu minecraft?
<YvesLevier> Tu t'y connais en réseau?   J'arrive pas à trouver mon adresse IP pour mon serveur.
<Ankman> yep
<YvesLevier> Nous sommes plusieurs ordinateurs ici
<Ankman> UT server in holland (pays bas)
<YvesLevier> I mean (excusez l'anglais un peu svp)
<YvesLevier> i can only know the address of my router
<YvesLevier> or internal 
<YvesLevier> like 192,.....0.102
<Ankman> is that at bell?
<YvesLevier> the router?
<YvesLevier> TP-LINK
<Ankman> axion i see
<Ankman> yes, because bell uses 192.168.2.1 while videon uses 192.168.1.1 as default gateway
<YvesLevier> im on axion
<Ankman> but you can find out, do a /sbin/route -n
<YvesLevier> THANKS
<YvesLevier> brb
<Ankman> the laine at default gateway is your router's address
<Ankman> line
<Ankman> umm, correction, videotron uses 192.168.0.1
<Ankman> doesn't matter here though
<cyphermox> YvesLevier: http://www.ipchicken.com/
<cyphermox> dagnachewa: je ne crois pas que tu trouveras bien des gens qui utilisent softether. Aussi, faut être prudent, un VPN ne masque pas vraiment ton IP. C'est pas parce qu'un fournisseur d'accès donne tes infos (sous mandat, bien entendu), que le fournisseur d'accès VPN ne sera pas également tenu de le faire.
<cyphermox> le seul truc qui s'apparente à de l'anonymité sur le net c'est Tor, avec tous ce que ca implique.
<dagnachewa> le fourniesseur vpn il est au japon
<cyphermox> aucune importance, en fait
<cyphermox> c'est peut-etre plus long, mais ca ne change pas que c'est tracable.
<cyphermox> bbl, je commence à manquer de batterie.
#ubuntu-qc 2015-03-21
<YvesLevier> Ankman: active?
<YvesLevier> cypher
<YvesLevier> t'es bilingue, toi?
<YvesLevier> cyphermox: ^
<YvesLevier> Som1 in Ubuntu chanel looks very lost and i cant help him
<YvesLevier> Alors ça leur prend le Québec ;)
<YvesLevier> Guest 44949 qu'il s'appelle
<Ankman> not yet ;-)
 * Ankman va 127.0.0.1 . laters...
<Ankman> re
#ubuntu-qc 2015-03-22
<fkxst> hello iam new is this chat
<fkxst> and want know what is accessible  to xhat thanport reseau
<fkxst> je voudrais savoir quel port sont accessible officiellement utiliser x chat  avec linux
<fkxst> je vous, remerci pour votre premiere reponse
<fkxst> je lutte avec, seux clavier pour vous répondre
<fkxst> .
<fkxst> .je sait pas si un clavier par exemple gamer avec un logiciel pour l'installé est pas merdique.
<fkxst> au piratage
<fkxst> ou si en achat c'est le mieu voir
<fkxst> meme
<fkxst>  des clavier à ses besoin qui se pirate pas.
<fkxst> indétectable aussi  voir tout sont matériel  d'unememe marque.
<fkxst> les periphériques decider indétectable la plupart meme tous 
<fkxst> s'en servir de logiciel peut etre
<fkxst> et d'installation comme sur windows ou linux sans pilote 
<fkxst> et pas de logiciel.
<fkxst> se servir de logiciel inscrire cela en invisible comme sans logiciel existant tel rien du tout
<fkxst> je  pensserait à ce genre de matériel pas vendu 
<fkxst> aussi bien  vous l'etes
<fkxst> et que la confiance en histoire vaux un zero.
<fkxst> sur 100
<fkxst> nous travaillons.
<fkxst> pas.
<fkxst> pour
<fkxst> l'accadémie française meme
<fkxst> des tunel plus enrichie parler ça j'en sait rien d'une part.
<fkxst> et au second ce racheter un clavier fonctionnel
<fkxst> je tapote sur deux
<fkxst> lebidouillage accessible.
<fkxst> j'i demonter les clavier lacarte en feuille m'a rappeller lescours de technologie il fudrait les passer dans du coca rendre propre la piece
<fkxst> 5miniute devantsoit
<fkxst>  un achat  de cinq clavier minimum proteger;
<Ankman> pas xchat ici, desole
<fkxst> bonjour ankman
<fkxst> j'avais une difficulter avec ubuntu
<fkxst> vous pensser répondre (interoguation
<fkxst> vous pensser répondre en quebecois  ?
<toi> comment on fait pour télécharger des films de youtube, puisque youtube-dl n'est pas dans la logithèque ?
#ubuntu-qc 2016-03-23
<tottto> salut
<tottto> que se passe-t-il avec le site ubuntu-qc.org?
<tottto> ca dit que le site est désactivé pour non respect de l entente
<Ankman> ooh
<Ankman> !seen MagicFab
#ubuntu-qc 2016-03-24
<tottto> assez tranquille ici
<Sebastien> tottto ouais, toujours
<Sebastien> mais au moin on est la :D
* Sebastien changed the topic of #ubuntu-qc to: Bienvenue sur Ubuntu-Québec!! | Notre site web: http://www.ubuntu-qc.org/ | Notre liste de diffusion: http://ur1.ca/55g0w (Inscrivez-vous!) | Si vous avez une question, posez la! | Trusty Tahr 14.04.4 LTS http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<tottto> y a ca Sebestien :-)
<tottto> Sebastien :-)
#ubuntu-qc 2017-03-21
<desdal> Bonjour tous le monde!!! quelqu'un c'est si il exsiste une entreprise qui fait des ordiateur linux préinstaller sur mesure!
<desdal> et qui livre au quebec
<desdal> pas grave si quelqu'un a des info communiqué avec moi aux kaven.t28@gmail.com
<Ankman> didn't expect there was much interest in preconfigure computers with linux
#ubuntu-qc 2019-03-21
<Sebastien> o/
<Ankman_> oi
#ubuntu-qc 2019-03-24
<Ankman> .time
<TankBot> 2019-03-24 - 17:49:17
